

Investors In Our $400,000 Seed Round And How We Met Them - LeonW
http://blog.bufferapp.com/the-17-awesome-investors-in-our-400000-seed-round-and-how-we-met-them

======
joshfraser
One common thread I noticed is AngelList. It's hard to overstate the important
role AngelList has these days in connecting early startups with valuable
mentors and investors.

~~~
LeonW
Hi Josh, you are absolutely right, AngelList has been crucial for us and it is
an amazing platform, we are hugely thankful for Nivi and Naval who are putting
all the hard work in!

------
Geekette
Congrats!

I'm curious to know: have you had or do you anticipate administrative
headache/timesuck in having to liaise with 19 different investors + previous
investors (via Angelpad)? Or since you've expanded, do you have 1 person
dedicated to this?

------
gnat
The title says 19 investors, the body says 17 investors. Why the difference?

~~~
jc4p
Two of the entries have two people in them ;)

They bundled Thomas Korte and Gokul Rajaram since they're the founders of
AngelPad and they bundled Gady Nemirovsky and Robert Fanini since they're the
founders of Inspiration VC.

------
OoTheNigerian
Awesome dudes.

I think the most important thing is having this number of strategic allies.
People might not know but Hiten was actually building a competing product (I
cannot remember the name).

So is anyone of them joining the board? was there any lead investor?

So a few days before getting kicked of of the US you pick up this loot?
Awesome!

~~~
LeonW
Haha, so great to see you here Oo!

Yes, there is actually no lead investor, we just collected smaller checks, so
we can stay in control. At the same time, we have given up no board seat! :)

You got it exactly right, we did all the most important things one should be
doing in Silicon Valley and are now leaving (the money comes with us), but we
will be back in a few months! :)

------
betobetico
Good luck guys!

